# Le Viaduc de Millau



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

Starting our journey back from the South of France, we got up early to travel up the A75 stopping for breakfast under the Millau Viaduct.

Clearly too early. I would like to share my photo of the Millau Viaduct.


----------



## Hintonwood (Mar 21, 2008)

Super Photo Mandi!

I bought a 12 x 8 Inch postcard of the viaduct when we were there and have it on my wall facing me when I am on the PC. I absolutely love the viaduct and everything about it. Also enjoyed the documentary on how they built it.

We used to sit in the endless traffic jams before it was built - visiting my relatives who live near Montpellier.

In the UK they can't even solve the bypasses for Stonehenge and Lyndhurst!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

So sad!

We did the same thing a few days ago - beautiful to see.


----------



## 127057 (Aug 18, 2009)

Great photo!!!!

A great feat of engineering. Amazing how it was completed in 2 years I believe? and we struggled to put a footbridge across the Thames :roll:


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

I suppose it gives us a reason to go back to get a proper shot of the viaduct. Late afternoon next time!!


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi May only have taken two years to build, but it seems to have fallen down!!!    Andy




Seriously, Came upon it by chance, two months after it had opened, on our way back fom wintering in Spain. We were absolutely thrilled to bits. Fantastic peice of engineering/design. Andy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I can`t see it.

I have seen piccys of it ad it looks wonderfull.
To think our road was closed for 8 weeks to rebuild a bridge over a stream, and it still isnt finished after 12 weeks.

Where is the best viewpoint for the viaduct.

Dave p


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Dave - there are many viewpoints, depends on what aspect you want to see.

Aire with exhibition near the toll booths. Aire with exhibition on the Albi road out of Millau itself (below the bridge) or the numerous roads leading out of Millau where you can get long views....

Take your pick!!!

These were shot from below the bridge whilst taking lunch...shame about the wires!!!

carl


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

IMO it's a much better vantage point off it than on it- when driving on it, could be anywhere!


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Carl and flo,

Why not clone out the wires in "photoshop"

Steve


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Amazing structure from any direction.

Must be many similar photos taken.....

We were there in June



















and










Mind you I never tire at looking at it

Neil


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Neil - you must have been on the same aire as us from the b/w photo......we were there a couple of weeks ago....

steve - never thought of that (doh!!!) will give it a go.. cheers.
carl


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I visited the viaduc a few years ago.

Its not engineering, its art !!! For those eof you who have seen it you will understand and for those of you who have not yet seen it...... you WILL understand when you do !!


----------

